# Motobecane Jerseys Sizing



## action316 (Aug 23, 2008)

I am interested in the new Motobecane Jerseys, but I am wondering about the sizing.
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/parts/moto_jersey.htm

Looking at the sizing chart, these seem to run small. Looks like I would need a size or two bigger than I would normally buy.
https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/parts/images/MenJerseyNewChart2.gif

Has anyone order one yet?

Mike,
Do these run small?


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll be picking up 1 this weekend from my LBS that carries Motobecanes and other BD bikes. I'll get back to you on how the fit on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn skinny bike sizes. A triple XL is a 46 inch chest?? 

I like the looks though. Ordering me one soon.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

There is a bit of a problem with the chest measurements. First, the measurements across have a "range" which implies that they are not the actual measurements like the rest of the dimensions. Who knows what they actually represent, hopefully not a range of chest sizes. Also the current chart on the website had different measurements for inches and metric and they were off by almost 3/4 inch. They since dropped them out but now I have another set of measurements from them (below) that is totally different.
These things are short, or maybe they are leaving off the collar?

The first chart is what they sent me from the manufacturer, the second is what is on their website.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

WaynefromOrlando said:


> I'll be picking up 1 this weekend from my LBS that carries Motobecanes and other BD bikes. I'll get back to you on how the fit on Saturday or Sunday.


I'll be very interested in what the measurements really are.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

I just picked one Motobecane jersey in size large and it fit just like the ones I bought at another LBS and one I bought from PBK a few months ago. The colors are very vivid and it comes with a waterproof zippered pocket along with the usual pockets on the lower back area of the jersey.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

A large fits you? What are your measurements?


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

cyclesport45 said:


> A large fits you? What are your measurements?


I'm not sure what my chest measurement is but I weight 184 lbs at 6' 0" so its not as thin as the usual cyclist I see out on the streets. My dress shirts are size 17 34/35 so that is probably a good measure of how a large jersey would fit.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

If you could provide the actual measurements, those from the chart above, it would be very helpful. Not your measurements, but the jersey's.

I'm still waiting for a response from BD as to which chart is the right one.


----------



## girona10 (Feb 1, 2010)

Make sure you consult the sizing chart before you order and ignore the letter sizing. I ordered based on my chest measurement and the bike fit is right on. I feel the quality of this jersey at $34 is superb!


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Again, anyone with one of these; please post your size and the REAL measurements of the chest, across, and the length down the back. Please, Please, Please, Please.


----------



## girona10 (Feb 1, 2010)

My chest measures 40 in and I bought an XL jersey (39.5 - 40 in) and the fit is very good. I'm 5' 7" and the lenght is good.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm sorry I am having trouble making my requests clear. I need the REAL measurements for the jersey, not you, across the chest, under the arms, when it is flat, as well as the measurement from the top of the collar to the bottom of the seam down the back of the jersey.

Again, please measure the jersey, not yourself. And include the size listed for the jersey on the tab inside the collar.

Much thanks


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I got the confirmation from BD that the lower chart above is the correct chart. I ordered an XXL and it is 40" across the chest and 30" from top of collar(not bottom of collar as shown) to lower hem. So, even at the larger sizes these things seem to be running close to 2" smaller than shown; the XXL is actually what they showed for XL. Glad I ordered up.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I got a 3XL. I usually wear an XL Voler (snug) or a XXL Performance (A touch loose). The 3XL Moto jersey is a touch snug. No junk food for me for a few weeks!!

It's a lovely jersey, by the way.


----------

